# FreeBSD 13 beta: Is it necessary to reinstall after the official release?



## CuatroTorres (Feb 20, 2021)

Due to the performance improvement of FreeBSD 13.0 announced in some media, I have decided to give the beta version a try. Should I reinstall after the official release or does it run without a compromised configuration?


----------



## wolffnx (Feb 20, 2021)

wont be necesary, once you install a BETA version you should could upgrade to RELEASE via freebsd-update
maybe from 12.2 to 13 yes,but that was my case


----------



## CuatroTorres (Feb 20, 2021)

Thanks.


----------



## Yze (Feb 20, 2021)

I think there was some issues upgrading prior BETA2; but if you start now you should already run BETA3, then all should be fine


----------



## scottro (Feb 20, 2021)

Just did freebsd-update from BETA2 to BETA3 and it went smoothly.


----------



## wolffnx (Feb 20, 2021)

Yze said:


> I think there was some issues upgrading prior BETA2; but if you start now you should already run BETA3, then all should be fine


in my case upgrade to 12.2 to BETA2 and after the boot stage just hang up there
the thing is if a boot with the 12.2 kernel just boot fine
anyway,I install BETA2 from iso (from scrach)


----------

